# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  ¿Sabeis dónde encontrar La Vía Mágica de Tamariz?

## popt

He estado buscando el libro en varias tiendas y no lo encuentro...

¿Está descatalogado? ¿hay alguna posibilidad de tenerlo en tiendamagia?

Si alguien conoce algún sitio de donde sacarlo por favor enviadme un mp...

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

Puedes encontrarlo en Francia. Lo venden por internet y te lo envían a casa.
El problema es que se trata de la traducción al francés.
Lo que alivia el problema es que es bastante mas barato que el original.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Solo por tu manifestación de preferir comprarlo en lugar de bajártelo de la red merecería que el mismísimo Juan te regalara uno dedicado.

----------


## Dramagic

Te puedo asegurar que es dificilisimo adquirir un ejemplar en castellano de La via mágica..incluso sé de gente que pagaria mucho dinero por uno. Yo conseguí comprar uno de segunda mano el año pasado, despues de varios meses buscando por internet...Tuve suerte y no me saliló muy caro.

También te puedo decir que Juan piensa reeditarlo, al igual que ha hecho con los 5 puntos mágicos, pero claro...nadie sabe cuando será eso.

Un saludo.

----------


## juanete

Popt, mándame un Mp, creo que te puedo ayudar.

----------


## popt

Por si alguien buscaba el libro, os comento.

Tras bastante tiempo de búsqueda he desistido.  En Páginas no tienen intención de volver a editarlo por el momento (seguro que en un futuro sí ya que es un libro impresionante).

He buscado sin suerte el libro de segunda mano pero no ha habido forma alguna (si alguno del foro piensa vender uno suyo...   :Wink:  )

Muchas gracias O'Malley por el halago pero tristemente al final lo tengo pirateado... en cuanto salga lo compraré (ya me pasó lo mismo con "Los 5 Puntos Mágicos").  Si tengo oportunidad de comprarlo de segunda mano también lo compraría pero ante la opción de no leerlo o leerlo pirateado a mi pesar me quedo con la segunda.

Bueno, solo quería comentarlo ya que es un libro muy recomendado y muy buscado, si alguien lo busca que no se haga demasiadas ilusiones...  :-(

[Edito]

Se me olvidaba, me han llegado privados ofreciendome el libro y ofreciendome trueques por si tenía otro material.  Me parece lamentable que se haga esto, no he contestado a nadie.  Hay mucha gente a la que le supone un gran esfuerzo publicar material y no es un gran negocio este de la magia.  Si pensais tratar así el trabajo de esta gente, como una mera colección de archivos que se intercambian cual cromo hacedlo por favor en vuestra intimidad ya que es algo de lo que avergonzarse.

Por cierto, igual que es legal descargar archivos (buscad si teneis dudas, ya he hablado de esto en otras ocasiones) es ilegal si se obtiene algo a cambio, lo digo por si se me cruzan los cables y denuncio al próximo que me ofrezca un intercambio.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Bueno que no cunda el panico, Juan tiene pensado reeditar la via magica en breve... posiblemente antes de fin de año con correcciones y ampliado.
y no son rumores, son noticias de primera mano  :Wink1:  
ahora solo paciencia...

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿En Páginas? ¿En Frackson? o ... 

¿Rondará los 35 euros como los 5 puntos mágicos?

Por cierto, del libro que completa la triologia, el arco-iris mágico, ¿Sabes algo?

----------


## Goreneko

Gracias, Manolo ^^
Yo creo que como sigamos hablando de él y teniendo tantas ganas de tenerlo, va a subir a 70 u 80 euros...

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ya que estamos hablando de libros de Tamariz, ¿para cuándo "Flamenco"?

----------


## hache_jota

yo tengo el mio escaneado en pdf... pero asi nomas no lo paso!... pesa unos 150 MB.

----------


## Némesis

> Bueno que no cunda el panico, Juan tiene pensado reeditar la via magica en breve... posiblemente antes de fin de año con correcciones y ampliado.


¿Hay alguna novedad respecto a eso?



> yo tengo el mio escaneado en pdf... pero asi nomas no lo paso!... pesa unos 150 MB.


Bien hecho, no lo pases.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Lo que sucede con "La Via Mágica" es una de las razones por las que creo me estoy convirtiendo en un comprador compulsivo de libros. Me pongo a pensar: "Y si se agota... Mejor lo compro no sea..."

Es lo que me pasa con el "52 amantes" o con "La Magia de Ascanio" se de sobra que no tengo nivel para sacarlos jugo y hasta dentro de mucho tiempo no me pondría con ellos. Pero van cayendo poco a poco... por si acaso... Creo que no soy el único al que le pasa.  :Wink: 

Es una pena pero no son muy habituales las reediciones de libros ¿no? Creo recordar que el "Cartomagia Fundamental" estuvo muchisimo tiempo agotado y sin perspectivas de reedición. Finalmente se volvió a editar por la demanda existente. Y que decir de la cantidad de libros que han desparecido del panorama...

Un abrazo.

----------


## BusyMan

El Flamenco?

En Septiembre :mrgreen:

----------


## EvAngelion67

..Yo tambien tengo varios libros de tamariz en pdf (inlcuido la via magia), pero me costo mucho trabajo conseguirlos...y coincido que es un material demasiado valioso para intercambiarlo asi nomas..
saludos..

----------


## popt

Yo no coincido en lo de reservarse el material que ha dejado de publicarse.

Si hay un libro que no se edita, por el que el autor ya no gana dinero, de una editorial que ya no existe y es material bueno que la gente busca... vamos, a no ser que sea un completo desconocido o que me de la impresión de que es material que le queda demasiado grande que cuente conmigo para pasarle lo que haga falta.

Sería lamentable que se dejasen de editar libros y la gente realmente interesada no llegase a conseguirlos nunca porque los que los tienen lo guardan para ellos.

Bueno, tampoco me molesta mucho que no se compartan, el que quiera conseguirlos ya sabrá donde puede leer o estudiar cualquier libro de magia que se le pase por la cabeza.

Saludos!

PD: Por cierto, por mucho que critiquemos la burra para descargar archivos en vez de comprarlo está bien para bajar material descatalogado.

----------


## Iván Manso

Editado por mí mismo. No leí todo antes de contestar. Error mío

----------


## Némesis

A Mariano:

Si por casualidad sabes para cuándo se reeditará La Vía Mágica, ¿Nos lo podrías avisar, por favor? ¡Gracias!

----------


## shark

hay alguna tienda que aun tiene 3 ó 4 ejemplares de la ediciópn anterior en pastas duras....pero no puedo decir cual es , porque va contra las normas del foro. :roll:

----------


## BusyMan

¿Cómo puede ir contra las normas dar información de donde conseguir material importante?

Sobre todo algo tan valioso como ese libro!

¿Sólo está prohibido decir dónde adquirir libros de magia si son tiendas de magia?

¿No se puede decir que los Light de Giobbi se pueden conseguir en la FNAC?

¿Si uso permanganato/estearato para ciertos efectos no puedo decir en qué tiendas de elementos químicos conseguirlo?

----------


## zarkov

¿Qué normas?
¿Qué prohibición?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hombre, una cosa es no poder poner enlaces a otras tiendas de magia que puedan hacer competencia a tienda Magia y otra bien distinta es informar sobre dónde se pueden adquirir libros o artículos que Tienda Magia no tiene en su catálogo. No seamos más papistas que el Papa.

Sin embargo, en este caso, digo a Shark que no puede ni debe decir dónde está esa librería.... (Antes me tienes que mandar un MP y esperar a que haya comprado uno, no vaya a ser que se agoten   :Oops:  )

----------


## neptuno

por cierto.. no se cual sera la politica de este foro (he leido las normas pero me refiero en la practica) pero en internet puedes encontrar todo... TODO... 

salu2

----------


## KlinKlan

Por curiosidad, ¿cuántos tenemos el libro original? No me interpreteis mal, no es por dar envidia ni nada de eso, porque ya veo que el que lo quiere lo tiene en pdf. Simplemente es por curiosidad, porque veo que puede ser uno de los libros que más desean los magos, y creo que es más por fetichismo que por otra cosa.
Desde mi punto de vista la vía mágica impregnó a toda la buena magia desde el momento en que salió, es decir que el libro está presente en toda la magia desde entonces, lo que cuenta no es un "secreto". Eso no quita que la primera vez que lo leí flipé más que un niño (nunca mejor dicho).

----------


## Némesis

Yo lo tengo en un pdf incompleto (bajo juramento solemne de que lo compraría en cuanto pudiese). Si encima la que va a salir es una reedición corregida, como cometó Talman, pues... ¡A por ella!

----------


## shark

os pido disculpas,  el libro que yo creia que era la via magica es en realidad el sonata.  :-(

----------


## Goreneko

Siento reflotar el hilo... pero como vi que Manolo tiene información de primera mano... Manolo, finales del año pasado ya ha pasado... ¿tienes alguna actualización de la información? Lo último que tengo investigando por la red es que Hermetic Press iba a publicar Flamenco en Inglés a finales de año, pero no existe. ¿Sabes algo sobre la reedición de La Vía Mágica?
Y ya puestos a rizar el rizo... ¿del Arcoiris Mágico sabes algo?

Y de 'Magia por Antonomasia', quién puede decirme algo?

(creo que he abierto la caja de Pandora :S)

Saludos!

----------


## Goreneko

¿Hola?

----------


## keko

> Lo que sucede con "La Via Mágica" es una de las razones por las que creo me estoy convirtiendo en un comprador compulsivo de libros. Me pongo a pensar: "Y si se agota... Mejor lo compro no sea..."
> 
> Es lo que me pasa con el "52 amantes" o con "La Magia de Ascanio" se de sobra que no tengo nivel para sacarlos jugo y hasta dentro de mucho tiempo no me pondría con ellos. Pero van cayendo poco a poco... por si acaso... *Creo que no soy el único al que le pasa*. 
> 
> Es una pena pero no son muy habituales las reediciones de libros ¿no? Creo recordar que el "Cartomagia Fundamental" estuvo muchisimo tiempo agotado y sin perspectivas de reedición. Finalmente se volvió a editar por la demanda existente. Y que decir de la cantidad de libros que han desparecido del panorama...
> 
> Un abrazo.


 :roll: 

Lo mismo pienso yo, no tengo nivel ni para leer el prologo de muchos, pero viendo como está el tema, me quiero comprar libros no vaya a ser que no vuelvan a salir, para leerlos siempre habrá tiempo.

----------


## B3L7R4N

¡Hola! A ver, hice ayer una ruta mágica por Madrid y traigo noticias frescas de libros descatalogados. Estuve en la editorial Páginas que, por cierto, me llevé el último tomo de la Magia de Ascanio I que les quedaba, y me comenteron que Laura estaba trabajando ya en la nueva reedición. ¿Para cuándo, no lo sé, pero que no cunda el pánico que vuelve a salir. 
Luego me pasé por la tienda de Manuel Cuesta y estuve hablando más e una hora con él (un tío muy majo, por cierto). Su agotadísimo libro Monedas In Crescendo está siendo ampliado y corregido y ya lo estaba terminando, con suerte para Navidad lo tenemos en la calle otra vez. ¡Se acabó la agonía de los numismagos inexpertos!  
Luego hablando de los libros de Juan también me dijo que se está reeditando la Vía Mágica, para sacar una versión ampliada y corregida. No se sabe la fecha de salida aún pero ya va muy bien. También se está preparando una reedición del Sonata en edición barata (pasta blanda y algo más) y el Flamenco es la gran incógnita, en teoría ya tendría que haber salido pero se comenta que ya falta poco. 
En fin, eso es todo así que ya sabéis dejaos de morderos las uñas por esos libros descatalogados que en poco tiempo ya los podemos tener con nosotros.
Saludos,
Beltrán

----------


## Diego_a

> Yo no coincido en lo de reservarse el material que ha dejado de publicarse.
> 
> Si hay un libro que no se edita, por el que el autor ya no gana dinero, de una editorial que ya no existe y es material bueno que la gente busca... vamos, a no ser que sea un completo desconocido o que me de la impresión de que es material que le queda demasiado grande que cuente conmigo para pasarle lo que haga falta.
> 
> Sería lamentable que se dejasen de editar libros y la gente realmente interesada no llegase a conseguirlos nunca porque los que los tienen lo guardan para ellos.



Ese es el gran problema en estos casos ( no solo en esete tipo de libros), yo estuve buscando un libro que tuvo mi padre cuando era joven y que le gustaba muchisimo y parecia imposible encontrarlo ( y eso que por lo que se no se vendieron todos los ejemplares), por lo que si hay gente que se los guardan para ellos.

Saludos

----------


## Raúl Fuentes

> Estuve en la editorial Páginas que, por cierto, *me llevé el último tomo de la Magia de Ascanio I que les quedaba*, y me comenteron que Laura estaba trabajando ya en la nueva reedición.


Yo estuve buscando en la página de Li-bros-de-Magia, que me corrija alguien si no es esta la web de la editorial, y no veía el tomo 1 de Ascanio. De haberlo visto lo habría pedido aunque ahora me venga en grande. 

Para más Inri llamé por teléfono y me dijeron, "de cabeza" porque llamé a un móvil que me pasó el contestador, que se publicaría en 2-3 meses pero no me comentaron nada de que les quedase algún ejemplar.

En fin, que por una parte te envidio por tener la suerte de haber conseguido el último ejemplar al pasarte por la tienda. Pero por otro lado me J-o-d-e el que no consiguiese la información correcta.

Suerte y que lo disfrutes.   :Wink:

----------


## B3L7R4N

Raúl, no es que obtuvieras la información equivocada. El libro lleva agotado ya bastante tiempo, lo que pasa es que me enteré de que estaban vendiendo los ejemplares que tenían que por lo que fuera habían salido mal de la imprenta, es decir, con pequeñas taras y llamé y pregunté que si les quedaba algún ejemplar y me dijeron que lo sentían pero que no les quedaban y luego cuando pregunté por lo de las taras dijeron: ah... sí, quieres uno de esos nos queda uno y yo me pasé y lo compré. Pero vamos tuve que preguntar yo por los libros con taras, que si no no me hubieran dicho nada. De todas formas no te preocupes, ya falta poco para que vuelva a salir.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Solo por curiosidad. ¿Te lo vendieron más barato al estar tarado?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Solo por curiosidad. ¿Te lo vendieron más barato al estar tarado?


Calla, leñes! La condición intelectual de una persona es un dato de caracter personal protegido por la LOPD. Como a B3l7r4n le dé por denunciar al foro la multa puede ser de órdago!

Además.... apenas se le nota.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno, la multa la pagas tú, que eres el adulto con más mensajes.

Solo lo preguntaba porqué un amigo mio se quiso comprar un libro de química para la universidad ... uno muy caro, 105 euros.

Y en la tienda solo quedaba un ejemplar, así que el muy avispado cogió una llave y rajo la portada del libro, y luego pidió un descuento porqué era un libro defectuoso.

Creo que al final pago 100 euros.

Típico mediterraneo, bajito, moreno, buen negociante ...
PD: No era yo.

----------


## B3L7R4N

> Iniciado por 3_de_diamantes
> 
> Solo por curiosidad. ¿Te lo vendieron más barato al estar tarado?
> 
> 
> Calla, leñes! La condición intelectual de una persona es un dato de caracter personal protegido por la LOPD. Como a B3l7r4n le dé por denunciar al foro la multa puede ser de órdago!
> 
> Además.... apenas se le nota.


  :Lol:   El libro O'Malley, el libro...   :Lol:  (Aunque se me podría notar después de la última colleja que me diste, menos mal que no soy muy sensible   :Lol:  )
Sí, me descontaron el 40% y la tara es bastante despreciable, he comprado libros en peor estado sin descuento ni ná.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> El libro O'Malley, el libro...   (Aunque se me podría notar después de la última colleja que me diste, menos mal que no soy muy sensible   )
> Sí, me descontaron el 40% y la tara es bastante despreciable, he comprado libros en peor estado sin descuento ni ná.



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Por cierto.. cuándo lo compraste? Tenía entendico que el último me lo llevé yo hace unos meses....

----------


## B3L7R4N

El martes, osea antes de ayer. Al principio me dijeron que no les quedaban ni tarados (los libros)   :Lol:   aunque luego, buscando un poco apareció éste.

----------


## Goreneko

O'Ma, a mi me pasó con el Sonata... seguro que enredando por ahí salen muchos libros (mensaje para las tiendas jejeje)

Un saludo!

----------


## lalocomotora

_Editado: No se puede hacer mención a otras tiendas de magia_

----------


## edusorri

_Editado: Referencia a otra tienda de magia_

----------

